# Moving furniture in Uber van



## Viker

I recently moved to Amsterdam and I wanna take ikea furniture with me in a uber van do you guys think it's possible ?


----------



## Atavar

Depends on how much you tip the driver up front. Prolly better to hire a mover or pay for delivery. Less chance of damage to your furniture.


----------



## Eniz

Atavar said:


> Less chance of damage to your furniture.


agree !


----------



## yettalegerski

To be honest, my friend, I'm not sure if it will be comfortable for you to transport your belongings using Uber services, since their transportation services are more expensive than those of companies that specialize in this. When I moved to London, I also wanted to use Uber, but this is a company that mainly specializes in taxi services, compared to another transportation company Wandsworth Removals, Uber prices are much higher. So I gave up on this idea. As a result, I turned to a reliable carrier and all my things were delivered in integrity and safety, moreover, in a short time. It's very cool when a company performs its services well and treats its customers well.


----------



## Xuberu

Maybe if it's something pretty small. I guess you have to put Ikea stuff together yourself so it should be pretty compact. I agree with Atavar about using movers though. Not only less chance of damage, but movers carry insurance which protects you against any damages that do happen. I pulled some info from a moving company that works in the Netherlands, 3 Movers, which explains more about the insurance angle.


----------

